# Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen



## rekolas (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nun endlich meinen Teich mit Filtergraben fertig. Gesamtvolumen 30000 Liter. Zwei Goldfische (je ca. 25cm) habe ich darin. Die beiden Goldfische haben wir vor dem letzten Winter aus einem, ca. 30cm tiefen Waldtümpel gerettet. Nun schwimmen diese in unserem Teich. Ich möchte aber nicht das diese sich vermehren. Also was tun?
Ein Versuch zwei etwa gleichgroße Kois (ca. 30cm)dazuzusetzen hat damit geendet, das die beiden Goldfische die Kois zu Tode gehetzt haben. Erst den einen und dann den anderen.
Würden kleinere Kois (10-15cm) von den Goldfischen in ruhe gelassen?
Hat jemand schon mal so etwas erlebt? 
Welche Fische würden die unkontrollierte Vermehrung begrenzen?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Reiner


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner,
:Willkommen2

Die Vermehrung der Goldfische mit einem Pärchen Koi zu verhindern, könnte nach hinten losgehen.
Das sind keine __ Raubfische auch wenn sie gerne Laich verpitzen.

Solange es nur 2 sind, sollte doch rausfangen das einfachste sein.
Es gibt sicher Teeichbesitzer, die sie gerne abnehmen,


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner,
Es wäre toll, wenn du deinen Teich mal vorstellen würdest.
Am besten mit vielen Bildern, wo man sich Anregungen für den nächsten Umbau holen kann.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner!

Also ich glaube nicht, dass die Goldies Fische sind, die andere aufgrund Fressneids oder Revierverhaltens zu Tode hetzen. Dazu ist der Teich auch im Übrigen zu groß.. Das hört sich eher so an, als ob Du zwei männliche Goldies hast und die Kois Damen waren, welchen die Goldies vor lauter Langeweile zu Leibe gerückt sind... Normalerweise leben beide friedlich miteinander, und solange sich ihr Interesse auf mehrere Damen ihrer eigenen Art verteilen kann und nicht zuviele Männchen im Teich sind, sollte auch niemand zu Tode kommen. Also was ich tun würde: entweder von beider Art genügend Artgenossen (und nen Sonnenbarsch bzw. Orfen als Geburtenregler) oder sich für eine Art entscheiden.
und wir wollen Foddos!

lg Ina


----------



## rekolas (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo,

das deckt sich dann so mit meinen Vermutungen. Ich denke auch das die Goldfische wohl zwei Männchen sind und deshalb den Kois zuleibe gerückt sind. 
Als nächstes werde ich dann mal 5-6 Orfen einsetzen und schauen wie sich die Goldies dann verhalten.
Und dann versuchen wir es wieder mit ein paar Kois. Aber ich werden den Teich am Anfang dann wohl auch mit einem Netz abtrennen und die Fische entsprechend beobachten bevor ich sie aufeinander loslasse.

Bilder habe ich hinzugefügt.

Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe.

Reiner


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo,

tollen Teich hast Du !


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner!

Orfen sind ne gute Wahl, da sie bei Dir ja genügend "Auslauf" bekommen! Ich habe seit zwei Jahren 6 Blauorfen zwischen meinem Rudel Goldfische, und es gab noch niemals irgendwelche Aggressionen. Die Orfen sondern sich auch nicht ab oder ähnliches. Sie sind immer mit den Goldies in einer Truppe unterwegs. Am Anfang waren sie sehr wuselig, wie das so typisch ist. Inzwischen haben sie sich der Goldfischgeschwindigkeit angepasst und sind etwas gemächlicher unterwegs, sie führen sogar oft die Truppe an. dafür sind die Goldies im Gegenzug etwas agiler geworden. Und zwischen diesen beiden brauchst Du keine sexuellen Übergriffe zu befürchten! 

lg Ina


----------



## bergi (8. Juli 2012)

...

Hallo, 
ist mir neu, dass Kois lieber Laich fressen als das Goldfische tun - ist das so?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner,
mit Koi hat man vermehrungstechnisch wenig Probleme.
Bei mir hat es in den letzten Jahren ein ganz schwarzer geschafft.

Das Koi von gleichgroßen Goldfischen zu tode kommen ist unwahrscheinlich.
Sind es wirklich zwei Goldies von gleichem Geschecht, ist das auch lanfristig kein Thema.


----------



## rekolas (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Jörg,

was heißt da, dass ist unwahrscheinlich? Das war so!

Die beiden Goldfische haben zuerst den eine Koi so lange eskortiert bis sie nicht mehr konnten. Danach haben sie sich abgewechselt. Und als der eine Koi tot war haben sie sich auf den anderen gestürtzt.

Ich habe jetzt einen __ Goldfisch und einen Shibunki dazugesetzt um die Reaktion der beiden zu verfolgen. Aber alle vier schwimmen zusammen. Absolut Problemlos!

Entweder hängt es mit der Größe der dazugesetzten Fische zusammen oder mit der Gattung.

Ich habe auch noch ein großes Meerwasseraquarium. Da konnte man solche Übergriffe auch schon beobachten. Da ist die Größe, die Farbe oder die Gattung meist der ausschlaggebende Faktor. 
Eventuell wäre ja auch denkbar das es mit der Jahreszeit (Laichzeit?) zusammenhängt.

Ich dachte, dass der ein oder andere auch schon mal solche Übergriffe im Teich beobachten konnte, aber wohl leider nicht.

Trotzdem danke an alle, die versucht haben mir zu helfen.

Gruß

Reiner


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner,
Hormone sind schon mal heftig und da geht es ordentlich zur Sache.
Verletzungen sind dann schon mal normal.
Die beiden Godies wollten möglicherweise ihr neues großes Revier verteidigen.

Dass dabei gleichgroße Koi zu tode kommen, ist unwahrscheinlich aber möglich.

Die beste Geburtenkontrolle ist Gleichgeschechtlichkeit.
Ich hatte aus meinem Teich irgendwann alle Goldies rausgeholt, da der Nachwuchs nicht mehr zu verwalten war.
Auch das ruhige Schwimmverhalten der Koi ist deutlich beruhigender.
Vorher war ordentlich gewusel, nun ziehen wenige ganz langsam ihre Bahnen.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo Reiner!

Nochmal: Es hat -  jedenfalls bei den Goldfischen - nichts mit der Größe oder Gattung / Art zu tun, sondern mit dem Geschlecht!   Deine Kois werden Mädchen gewesen sein... Da es sich um recht nahe Verwandte handelt, haben sich die Goldies an sie gehalten, sicher auch mangels eigener Weibchen. Da Du jetzt vier Goldfische hast (der __ Shubunkin ist auch eine Zuchtform des Goldfischs, kann sich auch mit ihnen paaren), sollte alles friedlich bleiben, bis die Hormone wieder durchdrehen. Wenn Du beobachtest, dass eines der Weibchen zu arg verfolgt wird, dann nimm sie für ein paar Tage heraus, denn auch die Goldies können ihre Damen zu Tode hetzen. Aber wie ich schon schrieb, das Interesse am Verfolgen verteilt sich besser, wenn Du mehr Weibchen und nur wenige Männchen hast. Zur Geburtenkontrolle siehe mein letzter Beitrag. Die Orfendamen sind für die Goldies uninteressant, weil zu weit entfernt verwandt. Mein Shubunkin ist zwar in seinem Liebesrausch mal versehentlich hinter einer her, bemerkte den Irrtum aber nach wenigen Metern und ließ es bleiben.
Bei Deinen Aquarienfischen mag das deshalb anders gewesen sein, weil es doch viele tropische Fische gibt, die revierbildend und räuberisch sind. So wie hierzulande __ Hechte o.ä.


LG Ina


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische töten Kois / Fischvermehrung begrenzen*

Hallo!

also bei uns gibts genügend Tiere einer Art, was dazu führt, dass sich die dann auch auf die eigene Art beschränken, was das ,,Balzverhalten" ;-) angeht.. aber da sind die Fische recht grob.. haben des Jahr ein Goldimädel verloren, weil die Kerle es regelrecht zu Tode bedrängt haben...  :-(    und wenn Deine Kerle halt die Koi mädel so bedrängen gehts denen nicht anders....


----------

